# Bfn :( should I move clinics??



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi ladies, 

Need some advice today was my OTD which resulted in  BFN rang clinic was told to stop Medication and arranged a follow up appointment.

I'm wondering if the statistics for this clinic isn't as good as they made out.
I've had 3 failed iui
1 failed fet 
I have had a successful pregnancy by home insemination  my little boy is now 5.

I'm 27 fit healthy no issues apart from mild pos.

The recipient I donated to was also unsuccessful 
And another lady I know at the clinic also had a bfn.
Would you change clinics??

Also would I need to pay for everything all over again or could I have my notes transferred? 

Thanks for taking the time to read will be grateful for any advice 
Xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi

i'm in a similar situation and i have now moved to a new clinic with proven success rates. it remains to be seen though if they can work their magic on me. i was certainly not prepared to plough more money into my old clinic. I think if you have your doubts then a change of clinic is just what you may need. Good luck x


----------

